# Beacon View Residential Home, Aldridge (nr Walsall) - Dec 08



## james_in_burton (Jan 3, 2009)

OK... This is my first visit report, please be gentle! I am new to both good photography and the world of urbex so I am indebted to NobodyGirl and Kaputnik for accompanying, driving and showing me the ropes - thanks guys! 
So, Beacon View - this is a place I stumbled across recently and the first few pics below are from a small recce I did, prior to the actual visit with the gang mentioned above. The interior shots are taken with NobodyGirl's 400D which she was kind enough to loan me for the day! To the best of my knowledge it's not been covered on this site so I hope you enjoy my pics (remember - beginner!)

Beacon View residential home was built in the early 70s, initially as a children's home but later served as a 21 bedroom home for adults with learning disabilities. It closed in June 2005, after becoming "no longer fit for the purpose" due to changes in governmenent regulations. Since it's closure it has been stripped bare and ripped apart by chavs, and is currently boarded up awaiting demolition and the building of 8-12 new 2 bed disabled apartments, according to Walsall council

Beacon View from the road






From the driveway (side of the home)





The rear!





The back garden (once home of the Beacon Bowlers!)





The insides - I've found on a lot of reports that pics of smashed toilets are almost obligatory, so I'm delighted to report this place had no less than 6 INTACT toilets!





Kitchenette on the upper floor





The large "window" at the top of the main staircase





A staff logbook reporting residents antics, dated 1987






And that's it from me - I believe NobodyGirl has some pics of her own to upload


----------



## Richard Davies (Jan 3, 2009)

This shares a name with the road next to the one my parents house is on.


----------



## snoopin about (Jan 3, 2009)

A good find .. Good pics aswell mate


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 3, 2009)

Nice find and first report, james. 
Loving that window shot. Well done.


----------



## lord of sword (Jan 6, 2009)

I live just around the corner from this place, I didn't actually know whether it had closed or not. I'll have to walk down and have a look sometime soon, a friend's mom and a relative actually worked there, unless that building further down is another home I'm getting confused with.


----------



## james_in_burton (Jan 12, 2009)

Lord of Sword, it's kind of in the entrance way / grounds of another active nursing home which is set back from the road. Beacon View is visible from the main road tho. I think the 1st pic shows the brick sign and underneath that is the sign for the newer, open home.
It's worth a look, but very trashed inside!


----------



## Trudger (Jan 31, 2009)

What a shame, I lived opposite this place from 1971 to 1996 and remember it being a childrens home - Barnados i think. I even had a family friend there when it was the home 
Anyway, if it is still open I must go and have a look around before the bulldozers arrive.....


----------



## **suzy** (Jan 31, 2009)

The place looks great, the pictures are great too. Good first report lol


----------



## Aldridgeguy (May 4, 2021)

I used to work here in the 90s as a care assistant when it was a residential home for adults with learning difficulties, it was a lovely place and the staff team were excellent, such a shame to see how it ended up. I have lots of fond memories of the place, the staff and of the residents that we used to look after there


----------



## Aldridgeguy (May 4, 2021)

lord of sword said:


> I live just around the corner from this place, I didn't actually know whether it had closed or not. I'll have to walk down and have a look sometime soon, *a friend's mom and a relative actually worked there*, unless that building further down is another home I'm getting confused with.


I also worked there for many years in the 90s


----------



## Wrench (May 4, 2021)

Please don't be posting folks names or other personal info in open chat. 
Dm only please or I'm hitting the delete button.


----------



## verdigris (May 6, 2021)

james_in_burton said:


> OK... This is my first visit report, please be gentle! I am new to both good photography and the world of urbex so I am indebted to NobodyGirl and Kaputnik for accompanying, driving and showing me the ropes - thanks guys!
> So, Beacon View - this is a place I stumbled across recently and the first few pics below are from a small recce I did, prior to the actual visit with the gang mentioned above. The interior shots are taken with NobodyGirl's 400D which she was kind enough to loan me for the day! To the best of my knowledge it's not been covered on this site so I hope you enjoy my pics (remember - beginner!)
> 
> Beacon View residential home was built in the early 70s, initially as a children's home but later served as a 21 bedroom home for adults with learning disabilities. It closed in June 2005, after becoming "no longer fit for the purpose" due to changes in governmenent regulations. Since it's closure it has been stripped bare and ripped apart by chavs, and is currently boarded up awaiting demolition and the building of 8-12 new 2 bed disabled apartments, according to Walsall council
> ...


----------



## verdigris (May 6, 2021)

OT but I do get annoyed when these kinds of care homes/hospitals are abandoned, leaving personal information about residents, and confidential files , littering the place and open for anyone to see.
(staff log book dated 1987)
so much for data protection.
rant over - thanks for the pics.


----------



## Hayman (May 6, 2021)

verdigris said:


> OT but I do get annoyed when these kinds of care homes/hospitals are abandoned, leaving personal information about residents, and confidential files , littering the place and open for anyone to see.
> (staff log book dated 1987)
> so much for data protection.
> rant over - thanks for the pics.


Yet the National Archives are open to anyone who wants to find out when I was born, when my parents were born, when they were divorced and when they died. Am I bothered? It is information about the individuals who worked and lived in the abandoned buildings we see here that truly brings them alive again.


----------

